# Belleayre, Friday 2/ 27/14



## Wavewheeler (Mar 1, 2015)

Sunny, minimal wind, 10-18 degrees
packed powder, granular


Probably a bit late but was busy yesterday and thought I'd share. Decided to check out Belleayre for the first time. I've skied Hunter several times this season and wanted a change. I wished I'd stuck with Hunter. I'd been told that for what I like (steep groomers) Belleayre wouldn't cut it but I wanted to check it out for myself. 

For a beautiful and somewhat chilly Friday it wasn't crowded. It was ski on and off. No complaints there. 

The conditions were fairly good. It was cold but windless but there were a lot of marbles mixed in with the groomed packed powder and it never got warm enough (even with the sun) to soften things up. Still, not bad and it was only in the late afternoon that the main run, Belleayre Run, started to get a 'bit' skied off. Nothing to complain about. I'm probably just spoiled from what's been a great season for conditions. 

As for Bell itself. If you love bumps (which I don't) this is the place. The double diamonds all have bumps at the top and the are bumps everywhere, here and there, in patches, mostly at the top but few in the midsection. If I were a mogul lover I'd loved it. 

There was a few nice glades open too. I don't ski the trees but there was snow in abundance in the woods. 

Same if I was an intermediate skier who wanted blues. Just about the entire mountain had blues (except the parts with bumps). If it started off black, it quickly went blue. There were lots of beautiful cruising trails all over. A great place for an intermediate skier. 

Can't comment on the beginner's trails because they were in a section that I didn't go to. 

What I do like is sustained steeps and varied terrain and Belleayre didn't deliver for me. It reminded me of a bigger version of Camelback. Everything started out somewhat steep with the blacks at the top but it quickly (within a few turns) flattened out and turned blue. There were lots of intersecting trails but they were all pretty much the same. Great if you're an intermediate skier or someone who just wants to bomb down but if you're looking for variety it just doesn't do it. 

I started off by going up Superchief (the fastest lift) and rather liked Belleayre Run simply because it was nice and long but started exploring. Just about every black was the same. Start off steep, quickly flatten out and then jump on a dog slow lift to get up top and do a bit of cross country skiing at the top to get anywhere. I wished I'd brought my snowshoes with me at times after exiting the Superchief and 7 lifts. 

Went over to Tomahawk lift and I rather liked Dot Nebel and Peekamoose at first but it soon grew old as I found myself once again just cruising down on blues after a few turns. 

A few years ago when my daughter was a solid Intermediate and I couldn't get her down a black I would've loved coming here but she's pretty much of the same mindset as I am. She loved Hunter and I have to say, I was told that I would prefer Hunter to Belleayre and they were proven correct. But it was an enjoyable day out. I just wish I could've been a bit more entertained. After Tomahawk closed at 3pm I pretty much packed up and left. 

Nice hill if you don't want crowds and aren't in a hurry to make it to the top of the mountain but for terrain and steepness go to Hunter or Plattekill. 

What I will say is that this is a beautiful mountain. I took a lot of pictures simply because it was beautiful to see and such a gorgeous bluebird day. I noticed that there were hiking trails as well on the mountain and plan to come back and explore. It might not be a very steep mountain to ski but it will be great for hiking.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 1, 2015)

*Some pictures..*

Pictures are always nice..Beautiful place just to spend the day and the weather was bluebird and beautiful.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe you should look at a mountain covered with bumps as an opportunity to challenge yourself with bump runs as opposed to being bored. I'm not that different than you, but sometimes, leaving the mountain exhausted from being challenged is a better memory than being bored. Bumps do get easer the more you ski them.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 1, 2015)

Jersey Skier said:


> Maybe you should look at a mountain covered with bumps as an opportunity to challenge yourself with bump runs as opposed to being bored. I'm not that different than you, but sometimes, leaving the mountain exhausted from being challenged is a better memory than being bored. Bumps do get easer the more you ski them.



My 51 year old knees don't need to do bumps, especially hard, icy ones. I didn't see many people on those bumps that day.

 I'd like to be skiing/hiking, etc at 71 so I'll just skip them. Even as a kid I hated them. I like to go fast down the mountain. It's what I enjoy. If I'm not enjoying myself then it's work and I try not to work too hard.  Besides, there's plenty of other mountains to be enjoyed and skied so why not just go there? If I don't like a brand of beer I don't drink it, I drink something I like.  :beer: 

Besides, with Belleayre the problem would still exist in that you go down 300 feet of bumps and then the rest is blues. Still boring. Why not just go up the road to Hunter? Which is what I'll do or head north into New England. Unfortunately time and money don't often permit that so the Catskills is what I do. Same with hiking and camping. 

One day soon I plan to move west and there will be a whole new set of challenges.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Mar 1, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> One day soon I plan to move west and there will be a whole new set of challenges.



Yea, on the Black runs they're called moguls.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 1, 2015)

Jersey Skier said:


> Yea, on the Black runs they're called moguls.



I hear things are quite different out West in general. I'm moving out there not just for the skiing but I look forward to doing it there.

 I know about the powder. I need to get better in powder. That's something I want to work on but I'm sure there will be plenty to enjoy, just as there is here. 

 As I said before, I'd like to have knees at 60 so I'm skipping the moguls. I've been skiing 40 years and enjoying myself without them so I figure it's not that big a deal. They are there for those who enjoy them and I noticed that Belle seemed to deliver on that so it might be a good mountain for many, but not for me. Even so, it was a nice day out. It wasn't crowded either. I'll take a "boring" mountain skiing under bluebird skies over work any day!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 2, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> Nice hill if you don't want crowds and aren't in a hurry to make it to the top of the mountain but for terrain and steepness go to Hunter or Plattekill.



Hunter and Plattekill were JUST as empty that day...
You need to check your sources...


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 2, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Hunter and Plattekill were JUST as empty that day...
> You need to check your sources...



It wasn't a matter of crowded or not. I just wanted to check out Belleayre because I'd never been there. Next time Ill go to Hunter. Live and learn.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 2, 2015)

It's a great mountain.. 

just saying that people toss around that "no crowd" thing but the reality is...  
There's not much of a crowd anywhere in the Skillz on a non-holiday week...


----------



## legalskier (Mar 2, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> My 51 year old knees don't need to do bumps....I'd like to be skiing/hiking, etc at 71 so I'll just skip them.



Your report makes it sound like there aren't many bumps at Hunter or Platty, but they actually have plenty. In fact, I can't think of many trails there that are groomed ripping boulevards with no moguls. Sounds like you're denying yourself their best ones. Learning mogul skiing "for boomers" would open up a lot of great terrain for you, like Hunter West and Platty's mostly ungroomed north face. Just a suggestion.
Btw, I'm surprised you haven't mentioned Windham, which has some nice groomed steeps.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Mar 3, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> Still boring. Why not just go up the road to Hunter? Which is what I'll do or head north into New England.



I skied hunter on Friday 2/27 instead of Belleayre. I regretted it. Hunter was hard as a rock and wind blown. If you like FAST groomers and not being able to set a solid edge, go to hunter. All of the bumps at hunter were hard as a rock. I did K27, crossover etc. All the same. Not too much fun. Went to Belleayre Saturday and the bumps were great, the groomers were way soft, and the trees were good too.

Overall if you like firm fast groomers go to Hunter. If you like bumps and trees and exploring go to Belleayre. I'll take better conditions over longer steeps any day. I was bored skiing fast down the groomers at Hunter.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 3, 2015)

The side country/trees at Hunter have been epic..
Absolutely the best in years...


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Mar 3, 2015)

Bandit2941 said:


> I skied hunter on Friday 2/27 instead of Belleayre. I regretted it. Hunter was hard as a rock and wind blown. If you like FAST groomers and not being able to set a solid edge, go to hunter. All of the bumps at hunter were hard as a rock. I did K27, crossover etc. All the same. Not too much fun. Went to Belleayre Saturday and the bumps were great, the groomers were way soft, and the trees were good too.
> 
> Overall if you like firm fast groomers go to Hunter. If you like bumps and trees and exploring go to Belleayre. I'll take better conditions over longer steeps any day. I was bored skiing fast down the groomers at Hunter.



+1 Bandit! -- the bumps at B have been FAR better than the bumps at H the last few weeks! Saw a lot of H bumpers at B on Monday 3/2 powder day so the word is definitely getting out...


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 3, 2015)

legalskier said:


> Your report makes it sound like there aren't many bumps at Hunter or Platty, but they actually have plenty. In fact, I can't think of many trails there that are groomed ripping boulevards with no moguls. Sounds like you're denying yourself their best ones. Learning mogul skiing "for boomers" would open up a lot of great terrain for you, like Hunter West and Platty's mostly ungroomed north face. Just a suggestion.
> Btw, I'm surprised you haven't mentioned Windham, which has some nice groomed steeps.



I've thought about taking those bump clinics. Maybe I should for a number of reasons. I could definitely use some pointers and it might help me handle deep powder better. Can't hurt. 

There's plenty of bumps at Hunter. I just don't go on them and I don't have to enjoy myself as there's plenty of groomed steeps and interesting terrain to keep me occupied at Hunter. I never get bored there. I was bored at Bell because after about 300 feet it all flattens out and becomes the same. Except if you like bump it seems. I just noticed that they let a lot more trails "bump up" then at other places I've been. 

I only went to Platty once after a big snowstorm and it was powder, powder everywhere.. I usually ski Wednesdays and Thursdays and they aren't open unless there's fresh powder plus it's a heck of a long drive for me. If I'm going to drive there I might as well go to Vermont. 

I used to ski Windham years ago and just haven't gone in recent years. It's pretty expensive to ski there too but I think I'll check it out next year. A little variety is a nice thing and the town is nice. 

All in all, I like Hunter. I get a good deal on lift tickets when I stay at the very affordable B&B in Tannersville and this year I got the Big Lift Card, which paid for itself after 2 trips. 

I went to Belleayre to check it out and it was nice enough, just not as good 'for me' as Hunter. That doesn't mean it's bad. It's like anything else. Some like vanilla ice cream, I prefer chocolate.  I just thought I'd share my viewpoint. I didn't expect everyone to agree with me.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 3, 2015)

Bandit2941 said:


> I skied hunter on Friday 2/27 instead of Belleayre. I regretted it. Hunter was hard as a rock and wind blown. If you like FAST groomers and not being able to set a solid edge, go to hunter. All of the bumps at hunter were hard as a rock. I did K27, crossover etc. All the same. Not too much fun. Went to Belleayre Saturday and the bumps were great, the groomers were way soft, and the trees were good too.
> 
> Overall if you like firm fast groomers go to Hunter. If you like bumps and trees and exploring go to Belleayre. I'll take better conditions over longer steeps any day. I was bored skiing fast down the groomers at Hunter.



:-D I feel for you..Sounds like you and I needed to change places last Friday! I like fast groomers. My first thought was to go to Hunter but I wanted to check out Belleayre and I got a nice deal on Liftopia so figured "what the heck?"

I will say that it was much colder Friday then Saturday so I don't know if Bell would've been more to  your liking on Friday. The snow wasn't all that soft (lots of marbles) and I didn't see many people on the bumps so maybe they were hard as well.

Saturday was a beautiful, perfect bluebird day. I spent it cross country skiing at Minnewaska State Park. I like to change things up.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 3, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> The side country/trees at Hunter have been epic..
> Absolutely the best in years...



Must be all the snow.. It has been snowing non stop since January! We're talking seriously awesome! It's raining down here tonight and tomorrow but still snowing up north. . And then it's supposed to snow again down here. 

Unfortunately my son is getting an operation next week and I'll need to attend to him for the following week so my ski season might well be ending now unless this trend continues and I can ski late March into April. If not, there's always hiking.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 4, 2015)

It's been the constant snow for sure..

Was warm last night..  Things are going to get crusty...
Hope we get more snow soon...


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 4, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> It's been the constant snow for sure..
> 
> Was warm last night..  Things are going to get crusty...
> Hope we get more snow soon...



Unfortunately HERE at the beach we're supposed to get a foot of snow tomorrow. I'd love to ship it up north.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 4, 2015)

Bandit2941 said:


> I skied hunter on Friday 2/27 instead of Belleayre. I regretted it. Hunter was hard as a rock and wind blown. If you like FAST groomers and not being able to set a solid edge, go to hunter. All of the bumps at hunter were hard as a rock. I did K27, crossover etc. All the same. Not too much fun. Went to Belleayre Saturday and the bumps were great, the groomers were way soft, and the trees were good too.
> 
> Overall if you like firm fast groomers go to Hunter. If you like bumps and trees and exploring go to Belleayre. I'll take better conditions over longer steeps any day. I was bored skiing fast down the groomers at Hunter.



I was there also that day and feel quite the opposite...not only were the bumps at Hunter quite good (did you spend any time on 42nd Street?) but the trees were incredible. I'd be happy to show you some of the better off the beaten path areas if you would like.

Yes, I also go to Belleayre and the snow there has been good (not as good as Platty) but the lack of sustained vertical at Belle gets boring really fast. Guess it's personal preference.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 4, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Yes, I also go to Belleayre and the snow there has been good (not as good as Platty) but the lack of sustained vertical at Belle gets boring really fast. Guess it's personal preference.



Yep..it's all about preference. And it's amazing how a bunch of people can be at the same place at the same time and come away with different viewpoints.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Yes, I also go to Belleayre and the snow there has been good (not as good as Platty) but the lack of sustained vertical at Belle gets boring really fast. Guess it's personal preference.



It's a shame you didn't ski the trees at Belle like you did at Hunter- imho, that's the best part. They've been awesome.
I keep hearing that Belle will be absorbing Highmount in the next few years, which would provide some longer steeps. I hope those rumors are true.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 4, 2015)

legalskier said:


> It's a shame you didn't ski the trees at Belle like you did at Hunter- imho, that's the best part. They've been awesome.
> I keep hearing that Belle will be absorbing Highmount in the next few years, which would provide some longer steeps. I hope those rumors are true.



I went to Belle based on your report when they opened the new (old) on map glade; I'm quite familiar with all the trees there and spent that whole day in the woods. It was a fine day of skiing. Snow was great. Woods were fun.

But short in length for the most part.


----------



## marcski (Mar 5, 2015)

JimG. said:


> I went to Belle based on your report when they opened the new (old) on map glade; I'm quite familiar with all the trees there and spent that whole day in the woods. It was a fine day of skiing. Snow was great. Woods were fun.
> 
> But short in length for the most part.


And steeps.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 5, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> Yep..it's all about preference. And it's amazing how a bunch of people can be at the same place at the same time and come away with different viewpoints.



I trust JimG...  You should too...  Can ski any place any style..  blah blah...

No offense to anyone else...


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 5, 2015)

legalskier said:


> I keep hearing that Belle will be absorbing Highmount in the next few years, which would provide some longer steeps. I hope those rumors are true.



They've been saying that for years now though. Not sure if anything will ever come of it. Last I heard it was tied up with some environmental concern or something.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 5, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> They've been saying that for years now though. Not sure if anything will ever come of it. Last I heard it was tied up with some environmental concern or something.



Appears to be moving ahead, if slowly:
http://www.dailyfreeman.com/general...s-public-comment-on-belleayre-resort-proposal


----------



## JimG. (Mar 6, 2015)

It would really add to the area; it would be great if they could manage any snowmaking plans to keep Highmount mostly like it is now albeit cleaned up a bit.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2015)

JimG. said:


> It would really add to the area; it would be great if they could manage any snowmaking plans to keep Highmount mostly like it is now albeit cleaned up a bit.



+1 and I might make a left turn more on route 28 to visit Bell if that actually happens.


----------

